# Endo



## Darin (May 4, 2009)

Last snow storm here somebody didn't stop fast enough in the parking lot.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 5, 2009)

wow that's a good one valet parking tom trees


----------



## KD57 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## epicklein22 (May 12, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> wow that's a good one valet parking tom trees



Wonder if they had one of those hispanics driving?????? Saw one of their crews the other day. I would say it was conservatively 75% hispanic.


----------

